# O&w Aviation



## mart broad

After a lot of looking managed to snag one of theese an Ollech & Wajs Aviation.

Age? but the watch is in fine condition,i woulld have prefered the 24hr (anybody got one?)but this a superb watch.

Martin


----------



## DaveE

mart broad said:


> After a lot of looking managed to snag one of theese an Ollech & Wajs Aviation.
> 
> Age? but the watch is in fine condition,i woulld have prefered the 24hr (anybody got one?)but this a superb watch.
> 
> Martin


Fabulous watch Martin. Who needs a Breitling Navitimer when you can get one of these and/or a Sinn 903









At a rough guess, I'd say the watch dates from about 1980. However, it may have been put together with Breitling parts any time after that.

cheers

Dave


----------



## hakim

Great buy Martin!









Superb watch. I like watches in that condition. Not shiny new and not knackered. Matured just right and adds personality!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Very smart looking watch









I have wondered if there was any connection with the old Aviation Watch Co. of Leicester, ie did Mr Wajs buy the name?


----------



## quoll

Gorgeous watch, congrats. These were built from Breitling liquidation stock weren't they? I guess that makes it hard to date accurately, but the parts will all be 1980 (or earlier) vintage as that is when O&W bought Breitling's bits in the fire-sale.

So much nicer than modern Breitlings IMHO.


----------



## jasonm

If there was a Breitling connection there Mac, it would be used in ebay descriptions for Aviation watches

They love a tenuous link


----------



## mart broad

quoll said:


> Gorgeous watch, congrats. These were built from Breitling liquidation stock weren't they? I guess that makes it hard to date accurately, but the parts will all be 1980 (or earlier) vintage as that is when O&W bought Breitling's bits in the fire-sale.
> 
> So much nicer than modern Breitlings IMHO.


Yes they were as was the Sinn 903 from that era.I quote from Neil Wood

"Beautiful Ollech and Wajs pilot slide rule Aviation chronograph. A true classic in aviation design, and if it looks similar to a Breitling, that's because it's made up from Breitling parts. After Breitling went into liquidation Mr. Wajs bought the liquidation stock of the former Leon Breitling Company in 1980. This included most assets including watch parts, designs and machinery. From these parts Mr. Wajs created the Aviation range. The Aviation watches are identical in terms of size, case, dial, hands and movements as the original Breitling's of before 1980 This particular model, the hand wound Aviation 44017 uses Valjoux 7736. The automatics use the Buren calibre 12 movement"

No doubt Roy as the O&W AD can shed far more light,but i thank you for the positive comments,the watch is is superb nick and has that patina that comes with age,its timekeeping so far so good.

I have not removed the back yet to check the movement and have a feeling that it may be best to leave well enough alone.

Martin


----------



## JoT

I wish you hadn'tposted this thread Martin







I don't know how many times I have almost bought one of these









It looks superb


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> If there was a Breitling connection there Mac, it would be used in ebay descriptions for Aviation watches
> 
> They love a tenuous link


That gives me an idea....

*` An extremely rare opportunity to obtain a genuine 1930`s Aviation (Breitling) ladys watch complete with original box, guarantee sheet & leather strap.*

Apparently bought by WWII RAF ACE Douglas Bader for his then girlfriend as a birthday present.

A stunning watch in excellent condition, although it could require a minor service.

Don`t miss this chance to buy a unique piece of Aviation history

Starting bid Â£500 or BIN Â£750!!!`

[attachmentid=6082]


----------



## jasonm




----------



## mart broad

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a Breitling connection there Mac, it would be used in ebay descriptions for Aviation watches
> 
> They love a tenuous link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gives me an idea....
> 
> *` An extremely rare opportunity to obtain a genuine 1930`s Aviation (Breitling) ladys watch complete with original box, guarantee sheet & leather strap.*
> 
> Apparently bought by WWII RAF ACE Douglas Bader for his then girlfriend as a birthday present.
> 
> A stunning watch in excellent condition, although it could require a minor service.
> 
> Don`t miss this chance to buy a unique piece of Aviation history
> 
> Starting bid Â£500 or BIN Â£750!!!`
> 
> [attachmentid=6082]
Click to expand...

























Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mart broad said:


> Martin


Sorry for hijacking your thread Martin


----------



## mart broad

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mart broad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Martin
Click to expand...

No worries Mac,

Just post me a link to the listing when you do it









My bet is that if you did

1 you would get a few bids

2 you would get some "air time" on a few forums.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## murph

I bet you would have a 50/50 chance of selling it on ebay at that price as well. Judging by some of the stuff you see there and the amount of people actually bidding on such items.


----------



## Xantiagib

... A NOS breitling at more sensible prices

I believe that there are still some models in stock from Mr O&W himself - I once emailed him and he sent me a catalogue... there were plenty of Cal12 ones left... (my favourite) but I got a Speedmaster instead...


----------



## Roy

I was discussing the Aviation watches with Mr. Wajs earlier this week and he still has some stock and we can obtain them to special order should anyone want one ordering. He does not supply direct to the public anymore.


----------



## pg tips

You shouldn't have posted that, probably the only O&W I've lusted after

I cannot afford one! I cannot afford one! I cannot afford one! I cannot afford one! I cannot afford one!

Just out of interest what sort of ball park figure would you be looking at?


----------



## Roy

They start from about Â£900 depending on the model.


----------



## jasonm

This just proves the point about how much people place a value on a brand name....The OW Aviation series are EXACTLY the same as the Breitlings but for the name on the dial, yet the Breitlings would cost Â£2.5K +....

I would rather save Â£1500 and get the same watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> This just proves the point about how much people place a value on a brand name....The OW Aviation series are EXACTLY the same as the Breitlings but for the name on the dial, yet the Breitlings would cost Â£2.5K +....
> 
> I would rather save Â£1500 and get the same watch


So would I but I still couldn`t afford one


----------



## JoT

jasonm said:


> This just proves the point about how much people place a value on a brand name....The OW Aviation series are EXACTLY the same as the Breitlings but for the name on the dial, yet the Breitlings would cost Â£2.5K +....
> 
> I would rather save Â£1500 and get the same watch


Disagree Jase; the new Blings are much better made


----------



## jasonm

Sorry, yes your right, I meant the Blings that are contemporary to these O+Ws.....


----------



## Xantiagib

Roy said:


> I was discussing the Aviation watches with Mr. Wajs earlier this week and he still has some stock and we can obtain them to special order should anyone want one ordering. He does not supply direct to the public anymore.


Would be nice to know what he has left and would you be featuring them on the website? 

@Â£900 is what I expected and is fantastic value compared to NOS breitling equivalents... (if you can find them)

(Suddenly my Speedmaster quivers in the box and hides from me.....)


----------



## mart broad

Having spoken to Roy some time ago about theese watches i knew that the price was restrictive but when this one came along from a fellow forum member i jumped.

The 24hr version would have been my preference but i am very pleased to have a little piece of history and a bloody nice watch to boot.

Martin


----------

